# افضل طريقه لصناعه الصابون السائل



## hema_sh (27 سبتمبر 2010)

قرأت معلوما كثيره عن الصابون السائل حتي احترت ورايت مشاكل يقع فيها كثير ممن يحاولونالتنفيذ
ارجو ان يشرح لي احد افضل طريقه لصناعه الصابون السائل لغسيل الاواني وبأفضل جوده ممكنه 
واهم شيء هي النسب يعني انا عايز اعمل حاجه في البدايه كتجربه وهابدأبكيلو سلفونيك 
اضع معه كام لتر من الماء وحوالي كام جرام سأحتاج من الصودا لاتمام عمليه التعادل وماهي افضل انواع الصودا وماذا سأحتاج من المحسنات لاضافتها وكيف تتم الاضافه
ارجو ان يشرح لي احد الطريقه بالتفصيل الممل وان يشرح طريقه لمعرفه النسب بين المواد وبعضها البعض
ارجو الا ازعجكم بطلبي والا اكون اثقل عليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## hema_sh (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الا يوجد من يستطيع ان يساعدني في هذا المنتدي الرائع
وينكم يامحترفين


----------



## عمار ناجي الظاهري (15 سبتمبر 2012)

خذ عندك تركيبة سائل غسيل الصحون راح اعطيكياها بالنسب المئوية وانت كيفما اتحب تعمل اي كمية تريدها 
1- سلفونيك أسيد 15% 2- صوديوم لاوريل أيثر سولفيت (sles 70%) توضع بنسبة 6% 3- كوستيك صودا ضعها مخففة بتركيز (50%) بنسبة 3.8% + ملح الطعام كلوريد الصوديوم لزيادة اللزوجة 1% + فورمالديهايد كمادة حافظة 0.2% + بقة عندك الرائحة واللون ظيفة بودرة رائحة الليمون 0.2% ولون اصفر كي يتناسب مع رائحة الليمون بنسبة 0.0075% + بقى عندك الماء احسب كديش صار عندك مجموع النسب الوزنية للمواد اعلاه ثم كمل الوزن للمئة بالماء يعني انا حسبتها الك تطلع المجموع 26.20 يعني الماء يضاف بنسبة 73.8% .
فيه مضافات احتمال اديرها واحتمال ما اديرخا وذلك لكي تعادل ال PH حيث يجب ان يكون يساوي من 7-8 ’ انت قيس ال Ph للتركيبة أذا وجدته حامضي اقل من 7 عادل حامضية السلفونيك بالتراي ايثانول امين وأذا وجدته قاعدي اكثر من 8 خفض القاعدية بالستريك أسيد


----------

